# Интернет > Графика >  Скачать фотошоп

## bolgag2006

Киньте ссылкой на скачивание фотошопа руссифицированной версии :)

----------


## mehdi1998

....можеш здесь скачать....
http://nnm.ru/blogs/F_Duzayner/adobe...stvo-est-2011/

----------


## Gromo

Не работает. Файл отсутсвует.

----------


## zirg

http://nersoft.net/52-photoshop-skachat.html тут

----------

kurinaolga (22.02.2019)

----------


## Cheechako

> скиньте ссылку на какой то хороший фоторедактор


Что значит  "хороший"? 
Inkscape /  GIMP / Paint.NET / Pixia / Photoscape... наконец,  Blender / Free 3D Photo Maker  :rolleyes:

----------

